# Paper Tuning a Recurve?



## unclejane (Jul 22, 2012)

I paper tuned when I shot oly recurve, though in my experience the paper can lie to you a little more with a recurve. Due to archer's paradox, the arrow is wobbling around its nodes quite a bit in flight, a lot more out of a recurve than a compound/release aid. So even if the overall trajectory of the arrow is ok, it can go into the paper during one of its flexes and give a false-looking indication. It might look like you're getting a knock-left/right trajectory when in fact the arrow is just bent that-a-way when it went through the paper.

It's good for diagnosing big problems, but once you get it in the ballpark it's generally better to just start with the bareshaft and go from there. 

I even do that with compound now. I use the paper to check really big stuff at first, but after that I literally just look at the shaft's position in the wall, er I mean the target butt, and that tells me enough to continue the tune...

LS


----------



## 010hnoor (May 18, 2015)

Due to archer's paradox, the arrow is wobbling around its nodes quite a bit in flight, a lot more out of a recurve than a compound/release aid. So even if the overall trajectory of the arrow is ok, it can go into the paper during one of its flexes and give a false-looking indication.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I hear an echo here .....:wink:


----------

